# Removal of dead algae from HC carpet



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't have any tricks. I might suggest giving it a week or so, then trying to siphon as it breaks down. Or, if you're not too concerned about how it looks, simply let it break down on its own.


----------



## BluewaterBoof (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks, Kevmo!

It's been this way for two or three weeks. Siphoning took it off the top of the carpet, but won't pull out the crud stuck down deep in between all the HC. When it was alive, it was dark and fibrous. Really held on good. Although it became more soft and fluffy after the Excel killed it, it still holds on to the carpet pretty good. I guess I'll just continue to attack it with the toothbrush and hope the leftover stuff down deep will break down over time. Before the algae attacked, it was such a beautiful thick carpet haha I miss how it used to be  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

Have you put back your fauna into the tank? If so what are they? The task of cleaning up is best left to the tank inhabitants with you as an occasional help.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Looks like a lot of HC died with the algae. If it were me, I would cut out the good parts, rip out the rest and start it over.


----------



## BluewaterBoof (Nov 7, 2015)

I have not added animals back into the tank yet. It used to have boraras, pygmy cories, and some amano shrimp, but those have ben transferred to another tank. I am wanting to turn this into a blue rili shrimp tank, but I added some crypts and helferi to the tank and want those to grow out first.

As for Burr's post, I had no idea the HC was dead. I'm colorblind, so it's hard for me to tell the health of a plant based on its color. My wife usually tells me if something is doing poorly. She must have dropped the ball on this one. Here is a photo from earlier tonight after I vacuumed as much as I could without ripping the carpet up. You're saying this is dead?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

Your HC are not dead and they are green and growing and will soon fill up.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

In the last pic, there doesnt appear to be as much dead as in the previous shot...but there's still quite a bit that looks dead to me. The healthy may spread and cover up the dead areas, as the dead areas slowly disintegrate.

HC grows fast when conditions are favorable. Im merely pointing out that when things go wrong with it, I've had better success just starting it over. Same goes for other carpeting types like S repens, glosso, etc.


----------



## BluewaterBoof (Nov 7, 2015)

The HC is growing very fast. I've removed large swaths of it to add my other plants, and the stuff just grows right back in no time. I think what you're seeing that makes it look like the HC is dead is the dead algae. It literally coated everything and even with the toothbrush and aggressive vacuuming I still can't get it all the way off the plant. That corner had it the worst, for some reason.

I am debating on just ripping out the whole carpet and starting anew with staug. It's just hard for me to let go of the HC as it was such a beautiful carpet before the algae moved in.

Thanks for all the info, everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BluewaterBoof (Nov 7, 2015)

Ok, so I smashed my wife's face into the glass (not really haha) and she helped me locate the dead spots you were talking about. Man, how I envy those of you who aren't colorblind; I feel the planted aspects of my tanks would go a lot smoother if I could differentiate between greens, tans, and browns. It's somewhat difficult having to rely on my wife's eyes...especially since she doesn't share my passion for the hobby.

Now that I've located the dead spots I will remove them, as you instructed. Should I take some small portions of the healthy areas of the tank and replant them, or should I just let the surrounding plants fill in the voids?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbr1rodeoclown (Feb 6, 2015)

Someone previously mentioned starting up a "Rent an SAE" service. Seems like there's a hefty market share to be cornered here.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

BluewaterBoof said:


> Ok, so I smashed my wife's face into the glass (not really haha) and she helped me locate the dead spots you were talking about. Man, how I envy those of you who aren't colorblind; I feel the planted aspects of my tanks would go a lot smoother if I could differentiate between greens, tans, and browns. It's somewhat difficult having to rely on my wife's eyes...especially since she doesn't share my passion for the hobby.
> 
> Now that I've located the dead spots I will remove them, as you instructed. Should I take some small portions of the healthy areas of the tank and replant them, or should I just let the surrounding plants fill in the voids?


Haha

Either way would work. Obviously the holes will fill in faster if you plug in some sprigs. 

It looks like the carpet was fairly mature to begin with. Usually at that point, it needs a good trim by mowing it down to the substrate. If you just let it pile up on itself for a long time, it will begin to come loose and the whole carpet will eventually detach from the substrate. 

That's one reason I think the easiest thing to do is just start it over whenever there's a problem. Looks like you have plenty of healthy plant to work with.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

burr740 said:


> Haha
> 
> Either way would work. Obviously the holes will fill in faster if you plug in some sprigs.
> 
> It looks like the carpet was fairly mature to begin with. Usually at that point, it needs a good trim by mowing it down to the substrate. If you just let it pile up on itself for a long time, it will begin to come loose and the whole carpet will eventually detach from the substrate.


Actually that's not a bad idea. A good trim will both remove some of the dead stuff and give you easier access to the rest of the dead stuff.

If you do decide to start over, HC is always in demand, so make sure not to just toss it. RAOK the beat-up stuff, and sell a few good portions for enough to cover some of the cost for new carpet plants


----------



## BluewaterBoof (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice!

I trimmed pretty heavily and had my wife point to all the dead spots so I could pull them up. There were really only three spots in the tank in which the HC was dead. I was able to get more of the old algae crud out by trimming really low and hitting it with the toothbrush again, but there's still quite a bit left.

I'll see if I can get the carpet looking as good as it did before the algae attacked, and then rip it out so I can try s. repens. I'll donate the HC out when that day comes. I'm new to this site but looked up the meaning of RAOK. I had someone do this to me on another forum. Gave me about $100-worth of assassins for the cost of shipping ($6). It would be my pleasure to pay that kindness forward and donate the HC out to some people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

